# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  [Award Winner] Walkthrough for overland map in CC3

## Patrakis

Hello,

I should really come more often to the guild.

Since there is a tutorial section now (never noticed it) i thought i could post my tutorial on making an overland map in CC3. 

Here is a link to the pdf file i'm hosting on my site.

http://www.patoumonde.com/uploads/1/...alkthrough.pdf

----------


## wigwam

Thankyou thankyou thankyou!
The more help I can get/find the more likely I am of getting anywhere with CC3.
I'm finding so very hard!
Thankyou!

----------


## hagalaz711

Really nice. Just what I needed as well.

----------


## Midgardsormr

wigwam, we have a few CC3 users here.  If you post up a work in progress and ask some questions, you'll learn _much_ faster.  Trust me; the help I received significantly reduced the amount of time it took me to learn the program.

----------


## NeonKnight

Ahh, yes, I looked at this map/tutorial way back in the day I first picked up CC3.

Very Useful.

and I second Midgardsormr there Wigwam. Ask questions, I am more than willing help. I even offer people to send me their maps so I can look at them to offer further tips (I am not looking to steal maps or anything nefarious), but often I cannot really answer a question or offer tips If I cannot see where on the sheets/layers entities have or have not been placed.

----------


## Uther

Great Job on the tutorial Patrakis it was a great help and I can't wait to practice map-making with the information you provided.

Thanks!

----------


## ravells

I hope all of you who are saying that this is a great tutorial (which it is) are rating the thread so that Patrakis can have the award he well deserves for his tutorial!

----------


## Patrakis

Thank you all for these comments. It's really nice to know that your hard work (well, not hard work since this is all fun and games right? :Smile: ) is appreciated by others.

You give awards for tutorials here ? What a nice idea to get people involved in the community.

Thanks

Pat

----------


## NeonKnight

> Thank you all for these comments. It's really nice to know that your hard work (well, not hard work since this is all fun and games right?) is appreciated by others.
> 
> You give awards for tutorials here ? What a nice idea to get people involved in the community.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pat


We sure do, Congrats  :Wink:

----------


## Patrakis

My first award... now that is something special. Thank you very much. Next step... participate in a monthly map contest  :Smile: 

Pat

----------


## Ascension

Congrats man  :Smile:

----------


## Patrakis

Thanks Ascension,

And i followed through on my plan too...I'm participating in the monthly september challenge. Doubtful i could win but it was fun. 

I'm planing a Tut on city designer now. After all, since i'm a municipal engineer, how can i not ! Hehe

Pat

----------


## ravells

Congrats, Patrakis! A very well earned award! Can't wait to see your next tutorial!

----------


## Steel General

Congrats...if I ever decide to get CC3 I'll be sure to give your tutorial a workout.

----------


## P.G. Holyfield

The link at the beginning of this post seems to be broken.  :Frown:

----------


## majazac

does anyone have this file in a different link? This one is broken =(

----------


## humanjoe

Yeah, can't seem to get to the link, anybody out there help us?

----------


## Steel General

I've sent Patrakis a PM, but he hasn't been around much lately so hard to say if/when the link may be corrected.

Unless someone else downloaded it in the past and is willing to re-post it.

----------


## Literalmn

Seconded.  Linky no worky.



> does anyone have this file in a different link? This one is broken =(

----------


## anaxetogrind

Still no worky. Really too bad so hard to find good tutorials out there. There is a nice one on You Tube that is also hosted at Profantasy's website, but looking for some new tips to but in the tank so too speak. Is this software really that un-popular?

----------


## byrondunn

Where did it go, it is not on here any more ?

----------


## NeonKnight

I got's it at home...no idea how big the file is. I'll look when I get home.

----------


## byrondunn

Great thanks a lot i do appeciate you doing that for me, big thank you. i was looking forward to reading it .most down hearted when it wasn't there.

----------


## Archangel3d

Argh, I had this pdf, but lost it because of a crash. Imagine my dismay to find it missing here  :Frown: 

NeonKnight, or anyone else who has it, could you re-attach it, if you please?

----------


## RobA

You can try pm-ing the author, as it was hosted offsite, not here.

-Rob A>

----------


## Carto-noob

Argh... I was hoping this would work... Just got CC3 and was looking for some good tutorials not in video form. Anyone have this still?

----------


## NeonKnight

I may still have it...no promises though. I'll Look.

----------


## NeonKnight

Hmm...no luck on my PC, but he does have a new website: 
http://www.patoumonde.com

Along with a Forum (In french though), no luck finding another online copy of the article.

----------


## Carto-noob

Hmm. Disappointment... lol. It's ok. Thanks for looking.

----------


## Patrakis

Hello guys,

What can i say. I guess life took me away from mapping these last months (has it been years?)  and i neglected my site and my favorite forum. I'm sorry for all that.

But the good news is ... i put the tutorial back up on my site and you can find it in the map section.

Here's a link to the map: http://www.patoumonde.com/uploads/1/...alkthrough.pdf

and here is a link to my site: http://www.patoumonde.com
I've started to map again and i might be able to contribute a bit more if god wills it  :Smile: 

Thanks for the interest.

Pat

----------


## Katto

Thanks for putting the tut online again  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

Welcome Back!

----------


## Patrakis

Thanks, i've been a bad guilder  :Smile:  and i'll try to be more present.

Pat

----------


## Kobra1984

Link is dead

----------


## Irian

The new link seems to be http://patoumonde.com/Maps/Valedalewalkthrough.pdf

----------


## Neorael

Thx for uploading it again (and writing it, by the way). It seems very very useful  :Very Happy:

----------


## GrimFinger

> Hello,
> http://patoumonde.com/French/Article...alkthrough.pdf


That link is dead.

----------


## RedSatyr

I took the link back to the site only, and then scoured it to find the walkthrough.  The new link is:  http://www.patoumonde.com/uploads/1/...alkthrough.pdf

----------


## yyhung

Thanks a lot RedSatyr for putting it back online.
It is really what I need.

----------


## Itharus

Agreed, thank's RedSatyr!

----------


## Patrakis

Hi guyz. I think i changed all the links in the thread to the correct localtion. I've had some trouble keeping a stable site in the past few years. I think this one will stay up for a long time.

I'm quite suprised though. I didn't think my little walkthrough would be of much interest.

Thanks

Pat

----------


## cpcunningham

Great tutorial. Really helpful. Thx.
Cc

----------

